# 7-Zip 9.20 Stable is HERE!



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

The new LZMA2 Algorithm compresses smaller and faster than winrar, as well as decompresses faster than winrar.

Try it out! http://www.7-zip.org/

- 7-Zip now supports LZMA2 compression method.
- 7-Zip now can update solid .7z archives.
- 7-Zip now supports XZ archives.
- 7-Zip now supports PPMd compression in ZIP archives.
- 7-Zip now can unpack NTFS, FAT, VHD, MBR, APM, SquashFS, CramFS, MSLZ archives.
- 7-Zip now can unpack GZip, BZip2, LZMA, XZ and TAR archives from stdin.
- 7-Zip now can unpack some TAR and ISO archives with incorrect headers.
- 7-Zip now supports files that are larger than 8 GB in TAR archives.
- NSIS and WIM support was improved.
- Partial parsing for EXE resources, SWF and FLV.
- The support for archives in installers was improved.
- 7-Zip now stores NTFS file timestamps to ZIP archives.
- Speed optimizations in PPMd codec.
- Speed optimizations in AES code for Intel's 32nm CPUs.
- Speed optimizations in CRC calculation code for Intel's Atom CPUs.
- New -scc{WIN|DOS|UTF-8} switch to specify charset for console input/output (default = DOS).
- New -scrc switch to calculate total CRC-32 during extracting / testing.
- New additional "Open archive >" item in context menu allows to select 
archive type for some files.
- It's possible to specify Diff program in options (7-Zip File Manager).
- 7-Zip now can open/copy/compress disk images (like \\.\c from \\.\ folder.
- 7-Zip File Manager now doesn't use temp files to open nested archives 
stored without compression.
- The console version now doesn't show entered password.
- New small SFX module for installers (in Extra package).
- Disk fragmentation problem for ZIP archives created by 7-Zip was fixed.
- Some bugs were fixed.
- New localizations: Hindi, Gujarati, Sanskrit, Tatar, Uyghur, Kazakh.


----------

